# Friend needs cheapest mobo- OCing FX 4300



## cacklebolt (Jan 15, 2013)

As the title says,
my friend will be getting the FX 4300 whenver it launches in India and he need the cheapest possible mobo to overclock it.
his total budget for entire rig is ~ 35k.

remaining components are 

corsair vengeance 8gb 1600 mhz/ Gskill 8gb 1600 mhz.
Radeon HD 7850
Corsair 500cx v2


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 15, 2013)

no one ??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 15, 2013)

MSI 970A-G46 Motherboard - MSI: Flipkart.com


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks mate.
How well does it OC??
And what is its form factor ??


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 15, 2013)

Wait a minute.
I heard that Vishera supports only a 64-bit OS and more importantly only 64 bit software.
I have heard that most games are 32 bit and the thing is that he wants to game on it.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2013)

That MSI board is the worst board for overclocking and has catastrophic VRM (Voltage Regulation Module) failure even at stock speed of the FX processors. The best choice is here is Asus M5A97 @ 6.6K. If want a cheaper one then Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 @ 5.6K


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 16, 2013)

Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3

MSI970A-GD46 is bad board. Heard some complaints about it.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for your inputs.Didn't expect them to be that cheap.
And I also read that the FX 4300 is as good as an i3 -2120. Is it true ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 16, 2013)

^^
here you go,
AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 16, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> here you go,
> AnandTech - Bench - CPU



thats fairly good for me...
i forgot about the main question; RELEASE DATE??


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ not before march/april and who knows may even take more ... anyway, for OCing it's better to have a mobo with VRM heatsink if possible get a GS600 instead of CX500v2.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ not before march/april and who knows may even take more ... anyway, for OCing it's better to have a mobo with VRM heatsink if possible get a GS600 instead of CX500v2.



on preorder at Bitfang.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

^ Bitfang has listed FX6300/4300 as preorder a few months back and still the status is same as before


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^ Bitfang has listed FX6300/4300 as preorder a few months back and still the status is same as before



i get you point now .


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> thats fairly good for me...
> i forgot about the main question; RELEASE DATE??



You need to wait 2-3 months more.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 19, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> You need to wait 2-3 months more.




This ain't fair right. AMD releasing their CPUs here two quarters after they have been launched internationally.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ I agree but what you can do unless order/get it from abroad - AMD giving distributors enough time to clear the leftover stock of BD cpus so you might get one for a very cheap rate  or opt for the supremo FX-8350.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ I agree but what you can do unless order/get it from abroad - AMD giving distributors enough time to clear the leftover stock of BD cpus so you might get one for a very cheap rate  or opt for the supremo FX-8350.



He cant afford to spend 12k on a CPU alone. And he doesnt need a monster CPU to game AFAIK. Wouldn't an i3 + 8 gb RAM + HD 7850 do  a better job ??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> He cant afford to spend 12k on a CPU alone. And he doesnt need a monster CPU to game AFAIK. Wouldn't an i3 + 8 gb RAM + HD 7850 do  a better job ??



Better than what? 4300? or anything else?


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 19, 2013)

Ofcourse the 4300.. -_-


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ this should help you decide :
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/fx-8350-8320-6300-4300_6.html#sect0


----------

